# 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem.



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

Somewhere around 25,000 miles my 2000 1.8t beetle started stalling randomly when in neutral eg. pulling up to a stop light going from 3rd to neutral to coast to a stop the rpms breifly flutter around 1000 then stalls out. Sometimes even in gear with the clutch in at slow speeds like turning a corner the engine dies and steering wheel locks up. I've gotten used to the rolling restarts since i now have 45,000miles on it. However it is very agrivating and dangerous sometimes to drive. it used to happen maybe once a month now every time i drive it. I've spent over $1000 in six trips to the dealership over the past year for this problem. 
The dealership has changed out turbo recirc. valve twice, mass air flow sensor three times and other hoses and stuff as well. I even went to VW of America and they told me i had to take it up with the dealership, well, I HAVE SIX TIMES! I know nothing about engines but someone mentioned the fuel filter might need to be changed. Well whatever it is I refuse to get bent over at the local VW dealership again. 
If any one has any experience with this or a solution i would love to hear about it. I love my car and would like to be able to drive it safely again.















Thanks,
Dave


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

I have heard of problems with automatics stalling (and have had it happen to me 2 or 3 times) but I assume you have a manual.
Did the dealer not have any sort of warranty for the parts that needed to be replaced more than one time? If I am not mistaken there should be a 12 month / 12,000 mile warranty on parts even if you buy them from the parts department.
Why don't you try to change the fuel filter?


----------



## Kaneda13 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

i got all excited till i read you had already had the maf replaced. i have the exact same thing at 42K miles. i swapped my maf, and i haven't had a problem since. are you getting check engine lights, or is it just dying? if you have lights, go to a local autozone and they'll scan them for free for you. post them here and we might be able to give you a little more help.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

Friends of ours had a similar problem with their '98 2.0. It would die randomly when slowing down. Of course, the dealer couldn't find the exact problem and replaced a bunch of parts. Finally, they hooked up a laptop computer to the car and drove it around for awhile. The car died a couple of times while the tech was driving it and the problem turned out to be the factory radio. Radio was replaced and the problem has not returned (knock on wood).
Good luck!!!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mojobluz* »_ Somewhere around 25,000 miles my 2000 1.8t beetle started stalling randomly when in neutral eg. pulling up to a stop light going from 3rd to neutral to coast to a stop the rpms breifly flutter around 1000 then stalls out. Sometimes even in gear with the clutch in at slow speeds like turning a corner the engine dies and steering wheel locks up. I've gotten used to the rolling restarts since i now have 45,000miles on it. However it is very agrivating and dangerous sometimes to drive. it used to happen maybe once a month now every time i drive it. I've spent over $1000 in six trips to the dealership over the past year for this problem. 
The dealership has changed out turbo recirc. valve twice, mass air flow sensor three times and other hoses and stuff as well. I even went to VW of America and they told me i had to take it up with the dealership, well, I HAVE SIX TIMES! I know nothing about engines but someone mentioned the fuel filter might need to be changed. Well whatever it is I refuse to get bent over at the local VW dealership again. 
If any one has any experience with this or a solution i would love to hear about it. I love my car and would like to be able to drive it safely again.















Thanks,
Dave

You and me both! Here's my situation.
2000 1.8T GLX Manual. Stalling since 35K it's at 97K now and still stalling. Coming to a stop put the car in neutral bam! Stalled. It stall twice a week and sometime frequent as twice a day. Many visits to the dealer none seem to resolve the problem. It's difficult to diagnose since the car will drive just fine for a week then stall out of the blue.
Diagnose usually bring up fault error code for batter / and an over boosted condition.
Here's what the dealer and myself *replaced with out any success*:
ECU / DV / N75 J.H.C.F / Recirculation Valves both / Entire Turbo Unit







/ Main grounding cable / MAF / All top vacuum lines / Green top coolant sensor.
-------------------
Here's what I did that *resolved the stalling for months* then come back again.
Recirculation Sensor - Stop stalling for about 1year.
Adjusted N75C valve - Stop stalling for about 6months.
Clean out SMIC and thrust sensor - Stop stalling for about 6months.
All in all no matter what I do the hopeless stalling situation just come back again.
I'm looking into replacing the fuel filter now. 
Part number 1J0 201 551 A
Don't get this one (doesn't fit) 1H0 201 511 A 








Sounds familiar







. There's a weird bug in our 1.8T APH motor. 



_Modified by Lorem at 6:34 PM 4-17-2005_


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Lorem)*

If the stalling happens frequently how about hooking upa VAG to it and do some logging while you are driving it to capture what the ECU sees. At least this way there is some data to work with. 
Just a thought.
I have a 2000 1.8T with 27,000 miles that I have had for about 1 year and no stalling problems. The car only had 10,000 miles when I got it. Used to commute lots to work.


----------



## ~Slippery~ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

One of my best friends had this happen to his bug which was eventually replaced by LEMON LAW. VWOA could not figure out what was wrong with it after trying everything under the sun.
Fast forward - his replacement bug started doing it - and constantly. Always had to do a rolling re-start, sometimes even on the freeway - but stopped after replacing the Coil Packs.


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

Ok I've decided to take it to the dealership tomorrow for the seventh and hopefully final time due to the stalling. Thanks for all the replies, when I bring it in I will discuss the possibilities you all have suggested that i haven't tried yet.
1.Replacing fuel filter
2.Replacing coil packs
3.Bad radio
To those who have similar problems, VWOA says the MAF sensor is warranted for 7yrs/70,000 and will refund me for the two out of three times the dealership has charged me to replace it. Now that the stalling happens almost every time i drive it they can have someone drive it hooked up to the CPU when it dies. getting it to stall on their test drive was the problem before when it only happened maybe 1 in 10 drives. 
Anyways I'll let you know what happens tomorrow at the dealership.
Thanks again for everyone's reply!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dave


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

Oops! totally forgot.notsureifits related but recently (past 7,000) miles when accelerating sometimes the engine revs but no power (like being in neutral and gassing it) but im rolling at 35~ mph shifted into third gear foot on the gas, rpms flying to like 5000. then when i notice it and let off till it settles to about 3,000 rpms and apply gas again it finally starts accelerating. also very aggravating especially when getting on the interstate or when a stock Corolla dusts me at a light.







Will also bring this up at my visit in the morning to the dealership.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

I have seen that when 1.8t engines overheat -- even slightly.
What type of gas are you using?


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

well, I took my beetle to the dealership today as planned and took a test drive with a technician. Of course it drove like a champ and wouldn't stall or do the acceleration thing (slipping clutch?) that it does pretty much every time i drive it.








So they checked everything I asked for and some. they did five things to it:
1.Replaced all injector seals, said they were leaking.
2.Cleaned up the throttle body, claimed that build up could be causing the stalling.
3.Replaced vacuum hose again, corroded.
4.Changed out the fuel filter, to ease my mind.
5. Reset Vehicle codes.
Then they quoted me $1,577.00 to replace the "slipping clutch", I declined for now. After all was said and done i ended up $550.00 poorer today.
I drove it home rather hard, picked up my girlfriend and drove her around a little bit and *no stalling or slipping tonight*! However rpms dropped real low a couple times enough to make me nervous. I'll give it a couple weeks before I announce the problem gone. Thanks again and again for everyones ideas, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

Cleaning Throttle body and TBA did resolve my stalling for quite some time. Maybe a combination of all these fixed will cure the bug for a long period of time. Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps. Yah those dropped rmps really nerve wrenching


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Lorem)*

I had this same problem last summer. Coming to a stop, shift out of 3rd or 2nd, and it would die. 
Found a few threads with the same problem. People tried everything, thought it was a random electrical short somewhere in the system, etc.
I swapped out my N75 Valve, and my fuel filter. Never had the problem since. That was over a year ago.
I think for me, it was the fuel filter. I believe VW says it's a lifetime fuel filter, but it really isn't. Mine started around 38,000 miles or so?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_
I think for me, it was the fuel filter. I believe VW says it's a lifetime fuel filter, but it really isn't. Mine started around 38,000 miles or so?


Speaking of fuel filter... FYI: I took out my fuel filter the other day 97K aph motor. The fuel coming out of the inlet side is black and the fuel coming out of the outlet side is crystal clear. I know that the filter is doing its job but is it flow that's the problem?


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

Ok, day two. I go to work this morning 10 min drive, stop at the coffee shop next door. get back in and drive next door to work and sit in my parking space to eat breakfast. Within two minutes the engine flutters and stalls!!! on the way home it drops to ~200rpms but jumps back up to 800rpms at two different stops.
So I'm giving it a week, any more stalls or near accidents due to trying to keep it running I'm going to look for something to trade it in for that has a warranty still on it! Its been a fun car, but I'm no mechanic nor can i afford to keep paying for VW to fix it over and over again.








As for swapping the N75 valve, which "j" or "h'' seems to be the one to fix it. I've read of other people doing the swap and still stalling. Plus wouldn't VW see that the valve is defective one of seven times they charged me to plug my car up to a computer? would that show codes or whatever?
Anyways, if you've read this far sorry for the b*tchin, just frustrated














Here's a pic of my favorite Problem...


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

Sorry to hear that. Didn't want to be negative before and tell you that the car WILL stall again. I'm in the same boat. Looking to trade in for another car when funding is available. 
My 2000GLX 1.8T stalling problem span over 3years and well over $4000 of hopeless fixes and replacements. I'm hoping that there will be more & more stalling 1.8T in the near future. Giving VW no choice but to look into what the cause is and fix it for us. 
Btw: Your car look like an angry black cat










_Modified by Lorem at 1:49 PM 4-20-2005_


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Lorem)*

Well day three and you're right Lorem! THREE Stalls today VWof America did call me this morning tofollow up and i told them about the stall yesterday and that i was giving it a week. The guy was real concerned sounding and told me to call him at the end of the week and let him know how its going, well so far BAD!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif So i'll call VWOA back tommorrow or Friday before I call the dealership as well. 
Yes, what will it take for them to do something about this? Class action lawsuit? It shouldn't be this much of a pain in the arse! Strangly when I offered VWOA the link to this thread and about three others from different enthusiasts sites they wouldn't even consider or read them! Anyways I'll keep you updated. Maybe if you haven't yet call or visit the VW site and let them know you also have the problem.
ok goodnight!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

w/ my engine mods the suggested maintenance on mine is increased to replace the plugs every 15k and the fuel filter every 20k. Sounds overkill, but the extra power is putting quite a load on those.


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

I'm exaust for the same issue, and I'm out of angry at the VW and their stupid dealership.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

Franklin, TN 2000 New Beetle 1.8T GLX *APH* (45K)
Indianapolis, IN '00 Beetle GLX 1.8T *APH* (42K)
Meriden, CT 2000 New Beetle 1.8T GLX *APH* (97K)
Palatine, IL 2000 Beetle 1.8T *APH* (27K Just you wait)
Toronto, ON 2000 NB 1.8T *APH*
*Do we have a pattern here or what*








I hate APH








btw: GT2437... Don't be suprise if your STGIII stalls

















_Modified by Lorem at 6:04 PM 4-21-2005_


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Lorem)*

I just called VWOA again, requesting changing the whole engine to a different 1.8T. The guy asked me to try another VW dealership. What about to put a lawsuit on this dirty case?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (u2u2u2u2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *u2u2u2u2* »_What about to put a lawsuit on this dirty case?

I'm in! I got a stack of repair work on my 1.8T APH the size of a phone book.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

Suggestion: going back to my previous post -- do you have a radio removal tool? If so, it might be an idea to pull the radio out, unplug it and drive around for a couple of days to see if the stalling continues. I realize that it's kind of "out there" but the replacement radio fix worked for our friend. Can't hurt, except you won't have tunes for a couple of days.....








Good luck!!!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_Suggestion: going back to my previous post -- do you have a radio removal tool? If so, it might be an idea to pull the radio out, unplug it and drive around for a couple of days to see if the stalling continues. I realize that it's kind of "out there" but the replacement radio fix worked for our friend. Can't hurt, except you won't have tunes for a couple of days.....








Good luck!!!








I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Lorem)*

I'd do it too if I had the tool can i make one out of a coat hanger or something? lol Let us know what happens if you try it ( pulling the radio)! 
Day four: *Four Stalls *for day four! Keep in mind I've only drivin it about ten miles per day since the repairs! just to work and back with a stop here and there on the way.
*Idea:* I wonder if it would be possible to copy and paste this whole thread on VWOA's customer care page. Since they're not willing to take it down over the phone. Along with three other sites with similar postings about 2000 1.8t GLX APH stalls! After all that's how i got in touch with them the first time, just typed a brief note about the problem and they called me back in 2 days! 
Anyways good to hear some others are currently in contact with VWOA as well. I'm calling for sure in the morn before work. Also, when I took it in for service the technicians I dealt with just ignored the radio idea and even though i requested them to check they "forgot" or something! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Again if anyone tries taking out their radio please post the results. Anyone in here know exactly how recalls are decided or pushed into action?


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

you right, paste all staff to give them a choke!!!


----------



## loseph (Dec 30, 2004)

my mom had a 98 beetle that had nothing but problems so she just kept on the dealerships a$$ and on the vwoa a$$ and had all the paper work and she was about to contact the state of IL to get the lemon law passed and finally the dealership contacted her and said vw was going to buy the car back from her and she was able to buy a 2000 vw newbeelt for what she owed on her 1998. ( granted this was back in 2000) so there is hope out there you just really have to be a pest to them and show them that you arnt just going to forget about it.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Radio Removal*

Any car stereo shop (even Best Buy or Circuit City, etc.) should be able to pull the radio for you. Just make sure you have your radio security code for when you put it back in.


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Radio Removal (vwbugstuff)*

I went to the Gerogetown VW dealership, the guys over there are great, they really try to give an hand but the same thing happed, can't replicate the problem. They found the battery isn't good, so I followed their advice to get it replaced. But the funny thing happened, just out of the dearlership, after 3 miles driving, IT STALLED AGAIN!!! And couldn't be restarted! Called the Roadside Assistance, before they arrive, it can be restarted again! Drived back to dealershiip again, leave it to check! I'm hungry now...


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Radio Removal (u2u2u2u2)*

Talked to VWOA this morning, they told me to take it up with the service manager *again*. I may take it back in tommorrow or I'll go get my radio pulled somewhere for free.


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Franklin, TN 2000 New Beetle 1.8T GLX *APH* (45K)
Indianapolis, IN '00 Beetle GLX 1.8T *APH* (42K)
Meriden, CT 2000 New Beetle 1.8T GLX *APH* (97K)
Palatine, IL 2000 Beetle 1.8T *APH* (27K Just you wait)
Toronto, ON 2000 NB 1.8T *APH*
*Do we have a pattern here or what*








I hate APH








btw: GT2437... Don't be suprise if your STGIII stalls
















_Modified by Lorem at 6:04 PM 4-21-2005_

Dont Jinx me Lorem. I have full warranty for another two years so if it happens I hope it happens in that timeframe.


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

Guys, please keep this topic updated!


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

keep forcing VW to reply this ****!


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Lorem)*

Hi Lorem, how you pushed VW to get that stack of repair?


----------



## Kaneda13 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Lorem)*

nm, i need to read better....


_Modified by Kaneda13 at 7:59 PM 4-25-2005_


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Kaneda13)*

Yes, need to keep this thread alive.


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (YllwTRB)*

Since there is no sure solution to our problem this thread is useless unless we are all reporting our problem to VWOA. Here's the link:
http://www.vw.com/VwSFB/index
If you'd like to email VW Customer Care, please click here. 
Hours are 8:00 am — 5:00 pm your time (continental US) Mon — Fri
1.800.822.8987

They told me the only way they will even look into investigating a possible recall is by number of reports. So, please get in touch either by phone or email, believe me its very simple to do this. Ask questions and let them know you are not alone in this and that there are many others wanting an answer. Stress the danger of this occurrence and have all your receipts and paperwork handy. They'll ask for your vin which is important because they will log it with the rest of the 2000 APH vin complaints. Be cool with them because we want their help. Ask about recall situations and if you find out any information please post it here. By the way how's the pulled radio experiment going? 
I am reluctant to call my dealership service dept. in the morning to report failed attempt No. 7 to fix the problem. I'll get the same answer,"well sir, those parts needed to be changed to avoid further problems."














I may be young, but I will continue being persistant until this is solved. I hope some of you are with me!
*Please contact VWOA! Post when you do, let us know what they said!*

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

I posted last week, VWoA will follow up my case.
Anyone that has the same problem, please post on VW website! Please!!!


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (u2u2u2u2)*

Ok, I talked to the service manager and left my car there this morning. He told me they would take care of it and couldn't believe this problem has been going on since 2003 and twenty thousand miles. Showed him all 7 receipts which he asked to keep while he tries to pin point the problem, I better get them back! And I also told him I wasn't paying for anything this time and he said he understood and would get to the bottom of this whether its a small part or a whole engine! That sounded great but as I walked out the door he mention something like "don't worry we'll contact you before we do anything or charge you" ??? was he kidding? Right now I just hope that no news, is good news. Oh, and I also mentioned the radio deal once again and he said if he can't figure anything out he'll try that. 
*Has anyone tried pulling their radio yet?*


----------



## ~Slippery~ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

They (VWOA) don't "want to help" you anymore than a dog wants fleas. They are trained to kiss your ass the entire time you're on the phone. They talk in that hypnotic, soft, sickly sweet voice.
"Oh really? Oh, i'm so sorry about that.. ok.. yes.. i see, sorry"
I must have heard 'sorry' 20 times during a 5 minute phone call. 
Then you get a letter and/or phonecall saying "We're very sorry, but VWOA is unable to assist you at this time." blah blah blah
You have to keep on their ass and don't let them fool you into thinking they actually give a crap that you are stranded and have been charged 7 times for no fix. Why don't they just steal your money from you - at least you won't feel like a cheap whore after they rape you.








Post the phone # and maybe a link to this thread or brief explanation everywhere you can. Post it on NewBeetle.org. Do searches and email/PM people who complained about it on any forums you can find. 
This isn't like a window regulator. This is a potentially dangerous situation. Car's stalling in the middle of driving on streets and highways is NOT a good thing! 
They don't want a hundred people calling in and filing cases for things like this.. very expensive things like this. And imagine seeing on the news some night "Later this evening.. New Beetles possesed?? Dangerous Beetles that suddenly shut down in while driving and VWOA refuses to acknowledge widespread problem! Stay tuned! "
I wish you the best of luck!




_Modified by ~Slippery~ at 11:30 PM 4-28-2005_


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

Ok, just got my car back after it spent two full days with the dealership. Guess what they said... "couldn't duplicate the problem." They said they also ran it for codes which it had none, like I told them.
However they didn't charge me and they plucked out the radio for me. So I unplugged it completely, ( power, speakers, amp, antenna) from the back of the radio and am leaving it out for at least a week or until it stalls. This is the last resort, if this doesn't work then I'm going to trade it for a Scion tc or something.







I hope this works! Please post your results if you've pulled your radio too!!!
Oh ya, IT'S FRIDAY!!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

The VWOA told me they couldn't ask the dealership to waive the diagnose fee. You're lucky from some point of view. Hope the radio-pull-out could fix that issue!


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

Well I drove about twenty miles around town tonight with the radio pulled and it stalled left and right.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I was going to ask a question about the Green top coolant sensor but looking back I see that Lorem has already tried this with no success. So in the morning I'm looking for a new car.


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

Well this morning I almost put my head through the windshield due to stalling so I took it to the dealership and had a tech drive around with me plugged into their cpu thing. Would not stall but rpms dropped to 200 one time and it show something exceeded limit to the turbo??? So, we get back to the dealership and just after the tech exits the program on the diagnosis cpu (is that what a vag-com is?) it stalls! we had been parked for about three minutes and he was about to get out of the car. Hey, at least the can't say they couldn't duplicate the problem, the tech witnessed it! The saga continues...
By the way, I googled 1.8t APH stalling problem and have read about ten different threads on this issue just between VwVortex and newbeetle.org just in the past twenty minutes! 
goodnight


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

Damned VW!


----------



## ~Slippery~ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (u2u2u2u2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *u2u2u2u2* »_The VWOA told me they couldn't ask the dealership to waive the diagnose fee. 

What that translates to is this: 
"Sorry, we are not willing to pay the dealer to diagnose your car." 
(NOT 'waive')
They are making it sound like it's totally out of their control, and the dealer is really the bad guy here for having to charge you for the diagnostic by using key words to sound sympathetic to your situation.
Where do you think the dealer gets the diagnostic (and subsequent repair) fees when your car goes in for warrantied repairs? VWOA - they authorize and pay for it. 
They make it sound like it's charity.








They could authorize it if they really wanted to. 
They know it's a mountain of a problem - and prob are unable to fix it at all since it's still going on.. meaning lots of $$$$$


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

Can we ask the Admin to put this topic always on the top?


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (u2u2u2u2)*

mine is an auto 2001. 
it stalls when it idles sometimes. not sure what the cause is..
just going to keep reading.
bump


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (B5variant)*

Ok, the service dept calls today, had my car since Saturday. Suggested I need a new clutch, which they already told me before because it occasionally slips. They are still looking for the problem so they say, so i said forget the clutch for now I just want the stalling fixed. so they still have my car and I'm not picking it up till it's fixed. In the mean while I'm driving an 05 jetta they loaned me, so as far as I'm concerned they can stall as long as they want to.


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (Mojobluz)*

Still no word, its been there about a week and a half. I'm missing driving it, still driving this 2.slow automatic they loaned me. Anyone got any new leads?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Mojobluz)*

here's what I'm doing about the stalling rather than wait for VW to give us loyal customers any respect.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1978410


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Sweet, I would do that too if I knew how and had some tools! Hope it works. Let us know! Another day and haven't heard from VW. Should I wash the car they gave me until mines fixed? It's really dirty but i'm stalling just in case they call.


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (Mojobluz)*

Got my Beetle back after two weeks and all they did was replace the throttle body. They wanted me to drive it for a couple days and see if it works. Well drove it less than two miles from the dealership to work, then at lunch I usually walk but drove less than 1/2 mile across the street to Smoothie King. Got my smoothie and got into my car and stalled twice back to work. This was last Friday, I dropped it back off Saturday morning. Also I noticed my thermometer was set in Celsius instead of Fahrenheit and some of the A/C console lights hesitated to come on with the rest of the lights...WTF? Anyways I just walked in told the guy behind the counter about these new issues and swapped keys and left in the same loaner car I'd been driving for 2 weeks! Haven't heard from them yet. I may ask what they would trade me in for on the lot. ALSO, the clutch was slipping severely more than ever








Anyone heard anything new lately?


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Kaneda13)*

Hey if you're still reading this thread, I talked to a lawyer today and he told me to contact the *National Highway Traffic Safety Admin.* So, Here's the link to their site http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/ these are the people who decide recalls. We need their help and its very easy to do online, took me five minutes just now to file my complaint with vehicle information. I even pasted the link to this thread so they can read yours.
Thanks
p.s. Car still in the shop, no calls yet this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

No News from VW yet still in the loaner car. Anyone got any updates?


----------



## hiegear2 (Feb 4, 2004)

Mine had the same problem back in 2000 it was an Auto GLX. 
dealer replaced coil packs and MAF and it went away.
good luck hope you get it sorted.


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (hiegear2)*

This afternnon, Georgetown VW called me (actually it's I called them) the found the reason, ignition switch and wiring (which has been changed 2 years ago, could be same problem). I have no idea if it is the reason or not, just hope.
Mojobluz, let them try again.


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (u2u2u2u2)*

Wow, five weeks without the bug and they call and say its ready! They cahanged out the emc? or ECM? modulator? anyways they say its the brain of the car and some emissions laws says its covered! So Fifty miles of driving around town in two days and no stalls! not even a close call flutter! So far so good! Now I need a new clutch and VW quoted me $1,500.00! I'm going to Toyota on Saturday to look at the Scion TC. I'll keep you updated, how are your fixes holding up so far?


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Mojobluz)*

It stalled at the third day after I got it back from the Georgetown VW. Damn it!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (u2u2u2u2)*

I've been in this stalling game for a long time now. I've come to the conclusion... Live with it or get rid of the car. It's hopeless. 
btw: I'm generally very positive/optimistic


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Mojobluz)*

any update? how much does your lawyer charge? how you dealed with VOA? I have tons of question, can i call you?
Call me Alex, thanks! Pls ust leave your number or send me an email


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (u2u2u2u2)*

200+ miles and still not a single stall!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Oh and my lawyer is a friend of mine so his advice was free, Lawyers hate these kind of cases cause there's no money in it for them!











_Modified by Mojobluz at 9:47 PM 6-6-2005_


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

Hit 400 miles today since the repair and NO STALLS!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















This May be the fix!


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

how's it now, my friend? You need keep posting to give us a hope to survive!


----------



## netnet2 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (u2u2u2u2)*

I'm happy for you!
I had the same prob - auto 2000 glx
they sent out the rep and replaced my eninge wiring harness
going on 2,000 miles stall free


----------



## u2u2u2u2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (netnet2)*

hi netnet2,
mine would mostly happened in summer time. what about your old headache?


----------



## netnet2 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (u2u2u2u2)*

mine had nothing to do with the weather 
it happend during the colds months too
my "headache" was about 14 months long
and it would always make a liar out of me
Thank you Cbugman!


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (netnet2)*

Hello all, its been about 700 miles no stalls! However did have to get a new battery last Friday, it was totally dead and had to gt a jump to drive to the local Tires Plus for a new one. It was 6 years old so i don't think it had anything to do with the new ecm.
So, I still need a new clutch do any of you thjink $1500.00 is a little high? Thats what VW quoted me for a new one, I'm still deciding on wether or not to trade it or get the clutch. What do you think?








Thank for your replies keep it up!


----------



## stekki18T (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

mojobluz,
please keep on posting! maybe u found the solution of that freaking stalling problem!
s.


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (stekki18T)*

2500 miles, new clutch, and NOT A SINGLE STALL!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

cool
my sister had a 2000 reflex yellow 1.8t auto that would do the same thing
they replaced coilpacks, o2 sensors, maf, some other snesors and nothing changed
i was beginning to think this was related to the key...
one day she started her car with the valet key , it started and stalled within 5 seconds....
i was almost positive it was related to the program in her flip keys but she traded it in for a saturn







so i couldnt experiment

consequently a cousin of mine had the same problem with his 1.8t beetle manual a year or 2 earlier and went through the list of parts changed too. he later traded it for a lincoln .....again










_Modified by urogolf at 4:45 PM 8-16-2005_


----------



## H0llyw00d (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (urogolf)*

My wife has a 2005 NB 2.0 5 spd. convertible that occasionally stalls when starting. It does not matter is the engine is warm or cold, you start the car and it idles badly for a few seconds and then dies. When you restart the car it behaves like normal.
This only happens when starting, while driving we have not had any problems.
The stealership said they could not reproduce the problem so don't worry about it. Greeaaaaat








h0llyw00d


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (H0llyw00d)*

So far there is no real fix to this problem????


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

No! It's Hopeless!


----------



## Too Cold NB1.8T (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: 2000 1.8t Stalling Problem. (Mojobluz)*

I haven't had a chance to read every post in this thread yet so hopefully I'm not repeating questions here.
Does this happen regularly or intermittantly
Have you noticed what your fuel level is when this stalling occurs?


----------



## xavier123 (Sep 13, 2005)

have you tried to change out your alternator. it could be that your car is relying only on your battery causing it to this when you disengage the the clutch.


----------

